# First time grower that needs alot of help???



## orlcorekid (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello to all. This is my first time growing. im really excited but im having a lot of problems with my seeds. im germinating my seeds in a cup with water half way full with a plate over the top under a desk like. this seems to work very well. after about 20 hours most of the seeds seem to break open and a lil white root pops its head out. so after this i plant the seeds that have opened into rockwool in a tray with plastic over it and a grow light about 2" away. but as soon and this happens its like the seeds stop growing and just root away. i had one seed that grew a root about 1/4' and then it just rooted away. i dont know what the problem is. can some one plz help me?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> Hello to all. This is my first time growing. im really excited but im having a lot of problems with my seeds. im germinating my seeds in a cup with water half way full with a plate over the top under a desk like. this seems to work very well. after about 20 hours most of the seeds seem to break open and a lil white root pops its head out. so after this i plant the seeds that have opened into rockwool in a tray with plastic over it and a grow light about 2" away. but as soon and this happens its like the seeds stop growing and just root away. i had one seed that grew a root about 1/4' and then it just rooted away. i dont know what the problem is. can some one plz help me?


*Once your seeds have the roots coming out of them as you say you need to plant them in some soil with the root pointing down and the seed head toward the top. You can do this by sticking your finger in the dirt 2 inches deep and putting the seed in then covering it up with dirt. Your pots should have drainage holes in the bottom so excess water can drain out. You should only have to water your babies once every 3 or 4 days. The first thing you should do is read a few of our online grow guides they will help you alot more than anyone on here IMHO.  *


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey thanks man. but im using an indoor hydro system(ebb and flood) with net cup filled with lava rocks and rockwool.ive done a lot of reading and still cant figure out why my seeds are rooting as soon as i transplant tham in to the rockwool.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

orlcorekid said:
			
		

> Hey thanks man. but im using an indoor hydro system(ebb and flood) with net cup filled with lava rocks and rockwool.ive done a lot of reading and still cant figure out why my seeds are rooting as soon as i transplant tham in to the rockwool.


*They should and will keep growing roots once you plant them into the rockwool. We have a main hydro member over here that might be able to help you alot more then me. You should maybe give him a PM (Stoney Bud) and tell him your problem. Since you are growing hydro i will move this over to the hydro section of the forum. *


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 18, 2006)

I've herd stories like that with rockwool.  I dont use it myself.  I use perlite to start my seeds with.  Take a plastic cup and put some holes in the bottom for drainage and fill with perlite.  Water this really well and let the excess drain from the bottom.  Sit the cup with perlite in a dish of water so the water level comes up about 1/2" on the cup.  plant the sprout about 1/4" deep in the perlite.  This will let your seedlings roots breathe and your plant will be able to grow some.  You will want to transplant after you get a little size on your plant.  You will have a good start on root development by then.  I think the rockwool holds too much water and thus causing your seedlings to rot.  Perlite acts as a wick to pull water up to the roots and still leave lots of air pockets for the roots to breathe.


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks i think ill try that. How much ofthe cup should i fill with perlite? then after my plants start to root well can i transplant them into a larger piece of rockwool? with the perlite how far should i keep my f/l above them?


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 18, 2006)

I fill the cup to the top and after I water it will settle some.  After the sprout pops out the top of the perlite, keep the lights a couple inches from the tops of the plants.  When your ready to transplant, just submerge the entire cup in water and the perlite along with the plant will float to the top.  You can then lift your plant out and put into lavarocks, I use hydroton.  I will float the net pot full of hydroton in water and lay the plant on top.  Then gently push the roots down to the bottom.  This takes some practice.  Be very gentle cause you can damage roots at this stage.  Floating the rocks helps take pressure off the rocks while you transplant.


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok cool ill deff try that. I think the problem is that my rockwool is holding to much water. So the roots are staying to wet for to long causing them to rot away. Thanks for all the help. Ill try the perlite. i hope it works for me.


----------



## KADE (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not trying to be a prick.. i'm just asking.... how does perlite wick up water when it is a substance that rejects water?  Vermiculite holds water... but perlite doesn't.              ?


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont know about that but I do know that it will wick up the water.  Test it for yourself.  The perlite will not dry out if the bottom is sitting in water.  I have never tried vermiculite, only perlite.  This is the way I do it, and it works best for me.


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

interesting.... i'll try it w/ a cutting sometime.


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 19, 2006)

ok so what one should i try. im getting really dsparate here and im running out of seeds and its quite hard to get a hold of seeds where i live. 

once again i really appreciate all the advice from all of you.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 19, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to be a prick.. i'm just asking.... how does perlite wick up water when it is a substance that rejects water? Vermiculite holds water... but perlite doesn't. ?


Hey Kade, perlite does retain water. If you look it up on the net, you'll find lots of articles that state that.


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Kade, perlite does retain water. If you look it up on the net, you'll find lots of articles that state that.


 
I know it doesn't... so thas y i'm baffled at the wicking action?  I was just trying to be nice for once!!

I think you should soak ur cubes in phed water... plant the seeds in the rockwool... put in a covered dome w/ flouros a few inches away... and BAM... u have a mj plant.


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 19, 2006)

I guess we all do what works for ones self.  I, not knowing that perlite is no good for this,  have used it for this purpose several times and is a proven method to start my seedlings for DWC.  Now that I've been told that it doesn't work,  I will continue to use it because it works for me.  Therefore I will not argue with anyone on this.  Just telling what I know.  Take it or leave it.  The ball is in your field.


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

I dunno who said that... but i'm lookin forward to try...


----------



## orlcorekid (Sep 20, 2006)

ok so after i place the seeds in the dome do i need to water them again? if so when? right now they are in a dome with a F/l just above them on 24/0. There in rockwool cubes that were dipped in phed water. after i soked the rockwool i gave it a good shake popped my seeds in and then they went into the dome. Usally i check them twice everyday to see if they need water and about a week later either the  roots are brown and rotted or the white root has turned to mush.


----------



## KADE (Sep 20, 2006)

BTW this is only what i've always done and what has a 95% success rate for me.

Once a day i take the dome off of them for 20-60minutes (really comes down to how long i have that day to wait) If they look dry or are drooping I'll mist them or the dome lid.. then cover again.

Once the plants look like they are healthy I take them out n put them under the flouros w/ no dome. Usually 3-5 days. If during that period they droop down badly again I'll put them back into the dome for another couple days to get some more roots.

So basically... if the plants look like they are holding themselves up, I have them under lights with no dome.


----------

